# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Was bevorzugst Du ?

## TeigerWutz

Was bevorzugst Du ?
.
.
.
.
.






.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Eine schwierige Wahl ? Das ist nicht schlimm … 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Alle diese Klamotten erhältst Du bei C&A !  Nicht beim Vögele!!!!!!


Gruß  TW

----------


## schiene

ach herje,und ich dachte......

----------


## wein4tler

Also weltbewegend sind die Gwandln ja net. Da is ma des Kamasutra liaba, weil da sans nackad und die Stellungen echt a Kunst.

----------


## walter

Die drittletzte Kollektion ist bandscheibenmäßig nimmer drin.   ::

----------

